# CO2 Diffuser



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok here goes one more question. I am looking at getting a glass and ceramic diffuser for my 20g soon to be planted tank. Will this disolve the co2 completely or should I just make a reactor with a powerhead?

The diffuser looks like this:









Anyone ever use these before?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I have that up for sale in the classifieds. I used for a short period of time, only because I felt the HOB filter was a better option. I worked fine ofr me, it also made the bubbles tiny.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I am int he same boat as you are. Matter of fact they sell that same diffuser at my LFS for $15. I opted for a boyu diffuser since it a bit cheaper. Now i wish i opted for that one since the maintience seems a bit easier. 

Anyways, I didn't feel that a glass diffuser was enough for my tank since i am using DYI co2. So i made a cheap internal powered reactor. But to answer your questions about that diffuser. WIll it completely diffuse the Co2? No, Co2 will reach the top of the tank and be outgassed.


----------

